# Return pump bouncing when turned off



## Reefy69 (Mar 8, 2016)

When I push the feed button on my return pump it bounces around for a while before finally stopping. from what I understand its the pump not letting water back in. What do you guys do to stop it from bouncing around? From what I understand a check valve might be an option but I'm not familiar with tank plumbing. 
I would like to redo some of the plumbing for my tank as I think it's not done the best way and I think overall it's louder than it should be so if anyone knows someone who could help me redo it, I'd be interested.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It's just the back siphoning and the bouncing around is from the bubbles going into the return line until there is a complete siphon break. If the sump is large enough to handle the back flow volume, really nothing to worry about. If it really bounces around, zip-tie a neoprene or dacron floss to the base to keep the pump from chattering against the sump bottom.

Sure, a check valve will prevent this noise but one more thing to make sure that it is in proper working condition as bio films, snails and calcerous encrusting animals can prevent a proper seal when the return pump is shut off. If you do choose this route, make sure that it is a "union" type connection so you can take it out for servicing.

IMHO/E, check valves are unnecessary provided that you've sized your sump properly.


----------



## Reefy69 (Mar 8, 2016)

Thanks for the response was wondering if I should be worried but based on what your saying, its good. I'd also read people having problems with check valves. that neoprene might be the way I go with this


----------

